# maus friert ein?



## -=Evil=- (11. Dezember 2001)

Also ich hab das problem das jedesmal wenn ich den internet explorer oda den windows mediaplayer starte die maus vollkommen hängenbleibt...der computer is noch da d.h. downloads etc laufen weiter aba muss rebooten damit ich wieder nen zeiger hab =(


----------



## dave_ (11. Dezember 2001)

welche maus isses denn. ?
wie lange hast die schon ?
schon bei nem kumpel getestet ?


----------



## boardster (11. Dezember 2001)

Hast du die Microsoft Intelli Eye Explorer?


----------



## Psyclic (11. Dezember 2001)

isch hab die und die bleibt auch ma hängen wenn ich max starte oder so...aber nur für allerhöchstens 10 sekunden
wird am prozessor liegen denk ich...
wieso weist du sonst noch  was boardster ? raus mit der sprache


----------



## boardster (11. Dezember 2001)

oha, ich denke das Problem das ich einst mit meiner Explorer-Maus hatte war doch kein Einzelfall. Auch meine Maus frierte für kurze/längere Zeit ein (Laser fiel einfach aus). Ich tauschte die Maus auch schon bald gegen eine neue um und hatte selbiges Problem wieder nach 6 Monaten. Danach stieg ich auf eine andere Maus um. Mich machte es schon damals stutzig als ich die Maus ein zweites Mal umtauschte und nach kurzer Zeit wieder das Problem hatte.

Meine Vermutung lag und liegt noch im Fall "Kabelbruch", aber habe dafür keine genauen Hinweise.

Ach übrigens: das Problem mit den Aussetzern wird nicht besser sondern von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Schau dich am besten schon jetzt nach einer anderen Maus um oder verlange dein Geld zurück (Umtausch scheint ja keinen Sinn zu machen).


----------



## -=Evil=- (12. Dezember 2001)

*mhhhh*

********....mhhh nu hab ich die maus grad von nem freun abgekauft...aba das ding is: bei ihm funzt die immernoch gut bei allem.... ich hab jezz meine alte wieder dran und hab den fehler auch..halt nur bei internet explorer und beim mediaplayer.....
voll ********.... mhhh kann es daran liegen das ich mir grade neue hardware gekauft hab??
hab jezz amd 1,7 xp n mainboard von elitegroup...
mhh helft mir 
das nervt voll ich nutze jezz t-online browser aba wenn ich popups hab sind die vom IE und dann kackt die maus wieda abb... ARG


----------



## Psyclic (12. Dezember 2001)

t-offline browser ---> selbst schuld


----------



## -=Evil=- (12. Dezember 2001)

*haha =(*

hmm kann ich das ned irgendwie ausstelln das die popups vom IE kommen=? oda hat jemand ne idee woran es liegen kann?? scheint ja ein windoof interner fehler zu sein denn es kommt nur beimn mediaplayer und beim vorinstallten IE


----------

